# Jamaica Beach RV Park



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Reviews please.


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

It's awesome. One of the best I've been to. Walk across to the beach, nice pools, clean showers, activities for the kids


----------



## Karen M (Jun 27, 2016)

I live in JB so I've never stayed there but we get clients at the hair salon from there very often. I haven't heard anything negative at all. Everyone seems to love it.


----------



## Jumpjack (May 21, 2004)

Was there last weekend it was awesome, great facility. Clean bathrooms and showers. Pool are awesome as well. Also love that every site is a pull through 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for the reviews. I'm looking forward to the chanch to stay there soon.


----------

